
Unix clock just rolled over from 1,199,999,999 to 1,200,000,000 - drewp
http://drewp.quickwitretort.com/2008/01/12/0
======
sanj
Back about 200 000 000 seconds ago, I had the joy of attending a 'billenium'
party -- complete with countdown clock.

The best part was that the party was inspired by a bug in our code caused by
the rollover.

In short, there were time values stored in the DB as text -- everything in our
DB was text -- and we were using the expedient route of doing simple string
compares.

I won't bother explaining more.

But the cake was tasty!

------
dhouston
it warms my heart to see that someone else noticed this, and that further it
was posted to news.yc and upvoted.

------
tlrobinson
Wake me up when we reach 2,000,000,000.

------
mdemare
This doesn't mean a whole lot to me. I am, however, looking forward to turning
30 in two years. The big 2^30. Will I live to see 2^31? I don't know...

All this is assuming that time exists, of course.

------
davidw
Only about 30 years until it overflows, right?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem>

------
ivankirigin
Happy New ... err ... CentMill!

------
jey
onhnoes

